# Filtering beer and corny keg



## drizztkun (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guy's any of you ever filter your beer? i'll soon bottle my partial mash and i thought maybe to filter it before bottling.

Next question is i am thinking to start kegging my beer, i started to look on the web at those corny keg, seems theres 2 moddle pin or ball lock, i was more tempted toward the ball, and i saw i can also use those to ferment my beer. my question is, what else really do i need and how much am i looking at roughly, i know i'll need a co2 bottle and no2 if i go stout but trying to find info on the rest. i guess i would need a fridge for it? 

Thanks


----------



## pkeeler (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't fliter my beer, it clears on its own with time and I think the yeast are nutritious and help keep the beer stable. In a keg, the first pint will be yeasty, but after that it pours clear. If you are bottling, you can't filter out the yeast as you will then have no yeast to carbonate.

You need a CO2 bottle, a regulator, an air line, and a dispense line with a tap. KegConnection sells complete kits for $150 or so.


----------



## Malkore (Feb 22, 2011)

You dont' HAVE to go with beer gas for a stout, unless you wnat the stout to pour like a guinness with a widget. plenty of stouts are not nitro-injected.

I too say filtering beer isn't worth it, especially when kegging. Kegging lets you crash cool the yeast outta suspension and pour it off in the first few ounces.

Chest freezers with an external temp controller are popular kegerators, but are hard to find used. A fridge works too and its easy to run tap lines through the door...or a tower out the top of the keezer. or a collared keezer with front taps.

TONS of options.


----------

